# Robar's new NP3 Finish -- PIC of two PPS pistols refinished with NP3 Plus



## LanceORYGUN

Well, my 9mm PPS now has an identical bigger brother. My .40 S&W PPS just got back from Robar, so both pistols now look identical, having Robar's latest NP3 Plus finish on both the exterior, as well as internally.

I really don't see any need to carry anything else other than one of these two handguns:

Right Click on the image below, to view a larger version of it:









NP3 Plus is perhaps the most corrosion resistant finish on the market today. In addition, the PTFE Teflon that is part of the coating gives the finish a self-lubricating ability that increases firearm reliability. The finish is applied not only externally, but also to all internal metal parts, including those inside the frame.

Here is the result of some corrosion testing done on NP3 Plus, compared to other popular handgun finishes:










For more info, see:

Robar's NP3 Plus Finish

.


----------



## Shipwreck

I did the hard chrome thing over the years. I once had 4 polymer handguns with hard chromed slides.

That NP3 looks sweet. One day I may give it a shot. It is the most rust resistant finish. 

2 tone polymer guns always look sweet. Congrats!


----------



## dondavis3

I agree with shipwreck

Nice looking guns.

I really like 2 tone guns.

:smt1099


----------



## dosborn

That does look nice.


----------



## Blackhawkman

Nice lookin "Pinto's"!


----------

